# No water through grouphead but pumping through wand ok



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi All,

My Silvia has been sat idle for about a month whilst my grinder has been out of action. I tried to run some water through it yesterday, just in preparation for my grinder coming back and there's no water coming from the grouphead. I read the post here http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22972-Rancilio-Silvia-No-water-through-the-brewhead and my only difference is that I can water out from the wand (as well as steam), so I'm assuming the pump is working as teh water would need the pump to be pumping??? So can I also assume this is most likely a scale problem?

Cheers

HLA91


----------

